# Travelling to Australia alone



## tompickup (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi

Im going to Australia around february/march on my own, and was wondering what the best group deal packages are. My sole intention on them is to meet people as I'm a very sociable person and travelling alone seems daunting. Also any tips or advice on where to go and how to meet people etc? Or is it best to just turn up and see what happens?


----------



## waitingwaiting (Feb 17, 2013)

Probably the best thing to do would be book a few nights accommodation in yr chosen city then take it from there... you never who you will meet or what the next adventure will be


----------



## Antipodeans (Oct 3, 2013)

3- Must scan your major documents. I've never thought of that in Sydney (I guess I am spoiled by living here). Great advice thanks! I believe it is applicable all over the world!


----------



## Stevenson (Oct 17, 2013)

tompickup said:


> Hi
> 
> Im going to Australia around february/march on my own, and was wondering what the best group deal packages are. My sole intention on them is to meet people as I'm a very sociable person and travelling alone seems daunting. Also any tips or advice on where to go and how to meet people etc? Or is it best to just turn up and see what happens?


Hi tompickup, I too am wanting to travel to Australia, you sound like you are in the same boat as me but I want to work there for 12 months... please let me know if you find any good packages etc as I am still exploring my options.... however have you herd of the gap360? if not google gap 360 and they do some cool packages in Sydney.


----------



## Gayle85 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey, 

I came alone on a package with Ultimate Oz, I met so many people in my first week and travellled the coast with a few of them after! Don't be worrying about coming on your own, it is so easy to meet people in the hostels, group activities etc ... give UO a call, they can sort you out and they help with anything you need to be able to work too! 

I've been here 9 months now and I've never been lonely or on my own! It'll be the best thing you do! Good luck!


----------



## Gayle85 (Jan 21, 2014)

Stevenson said:


> Hi tompickup, I too am wanting to travel to Australia, you sound like you are in the same boat as me but I want to work there for 12 months... please let me know if you find any good packages etc as I am still exploring my options.... however have you herd of the gap360? if not google gap 360 and they do some cool packages in Sydney.


Hey, check out Ultimate Oz, that's who I used, they were fab!! We did surf camp, sandboarding, nights out, met a kangaroo and everything! Check them out and see if they are along the lines of what you are looking for!


----------



## BobbyC (Jan 27, 2014)

Ultimate Oz are amazing, booked everything through them. It's a great way to meet other travellers too.


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

tompickup said:


> Hi
> 
> Im going to Australia around february/march on my own, and was wondering what the best group deal packages are. My sole intention on them is to meet people as I'm a very sociable person and travelling alone seems daunting. Also any tips or advice on where to go and how to meet people etc? Or is it best to just turn up and see what happens?


I realize that this thread is quite old, but it may help other users. If you have even reasonable social skills you will meet plenty of other travellers in the backpacker accommodation you stay in. You can organize travel from most of them. It really is very easy to meet other people and get around.


----------



## Gayle85 (Jan 21, 2014)

How do you mean Mike? As I understand it, Tom is just travelling ... I am migrating though so intrigued?


----------

